# Need Car Rental Advice For Ft.Lauderdale



## custcarcen (Jan 13, 2014)

We need a car for 17 days next month in Fort Lauderdale. Any suggestions on where to rent to save money ?


----------



## Bob B (Jan 13, 2014)

Try looking at Travelocity for the dates/times as a guide for generic prices. Also look at http://www.carrentalsavers.com/ which often has coupon codes that can save you some money. If you are members of Costco, check out their travel section for rates as well as AAA if you are a member of their club.


----------



## donnaval (Jan 13, 2014)

We require a car for 17 days too, and eventually got a really good price through Costco.  I typically book way early and then continue to cancel and make new reservations as I find better rates.  Prices have dropped dramatically since I started back in October, and my final cost through Costco is less than 1/3 of the best price I was able to get way back then - even Costco was much higher back then.


----------



## mjkkb2 (Jan 13, 2014)

*Bid on Priceline*

Have you thought about Priceline bidding?  As long as you are willing to get it the airport you can save a ton of $$$.  It' really simple, go to Priceline.com, click bid on cars, fill up the info, put your bid in and voila.  Come back every day to bid.  I have once rented a minivan at Orlando for $31 a day by bidding. With all the coupons at the time my second best option was upwards of $50 a day.

Try it.


----------



## andex (Jan 13, 2014)

I went with royal rent a car! company not listed through the search engines. they are in FL and Miami!


----------



## BevL (Jan 13, 2014)

I have a car for two weeks booked, Feb 21 to March 7th.  I made the reservation through Costco a long long time ago and it will still be over $800 for the two weeks for the size of vehicle we need.

Taxes and fees seem to be crazily high - it' been a while since we've been to Florida.

I keep hoping they will drop.


----------



## X-ring (Jan 14, 2014)

A couple of years ago (3-4?) we saved a lot of money by renting from Budget off-airport - I think it was the Pembrooke Pines location.

Even after paying for a cab from FLL, we saved hundreds of $$ on a 3-week rental.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 14, 2014)

The last two rentals I had in Ft. Lauderdale were done through Costco using Avis at the airport and they were fast and cheap.  Obviously rates change, companies alter their pricing structure and the players change.

For giggles, you might try Discount Hawaiian Car Rental and ask them for a quote.  They work with all the bigger companies and can quote for the mainland too.  You'll likely have to fill out their quote form and wait for a reply.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 14, 2014)

First thing is that you should sign up with the car companies that you would consider renting from so that you can get their best deals.  Looking at something like Kayak will only show you their retail prices.  I've found that you can find a lot of good deals by going to the individual sites with your number and password.  Sure it takes longer, but it is usually worth it.  The other advantage is that you can generally get other perks like express reservations/check in, upgrades, etc.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 2, 2014)

mjkkb2 said:


> Have you thought about Priceline bidding?  As long as you are willing to get it the airport you can save a ton of $$$.  It' really simple, go to Priceline.com, click bid on cars, fill up the info, put your bid in and voila.  Come back every day to bid.  I have once rented a minivan at Orlando for $31 a day by bidding. With all the coupons at the time my second best option was upwards of $50 a day.
> 
> Try it.



I second this recommendation, especially in the week or two before your rental date.


----------



## pranas (Feb 5, 2014)

Remember that March is high season in Ft. Lauderdale.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Feb 5, 2014)

check with www.mousesavers.com 

Mousesavers provides codes and discount suggestions not just for Disney - but for many Florida and other locations.  People also have posted their special codes to get deals -  here is the link:

http://www.mousesavers.com/transportation-for-disney-vacations/rental-car-discounts/

Costco has a car rentals if you are a member - look for the low price finder which compares different codes with coupon discounts to get the best rate available.   What is good about Costco is that you can keep checking to get a possibly even lower rate and re-book.  Link:
http://www.costcotravel.com/Rental-Cars

www.kayak.com/cars - compares different rates

The Entertainment book has coupons too.

Good luck!  Suggestion: Keep checking back even after you have reserved something. The price may drop even lower!

Cynthia T.


----------



## pt181 (Feb 5, 2014)

I've been looking for better prices for FLL for April and found them at http://www.rentalcars.com.  Of course the lesser-known agencies are cheapest but even the large brand names seem to be less on that site.  I cannot vouch for them as I've never booked through them.  

Also, does anyone have experience renting from Ace or Fox?


----------

